# Hi from Rich in Indiana



## richg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm Rich and I started training BJJ in June 06 mainly as a different form of exercise and a chance to learn something new. I enjoyed watching UFC as well as local live events. I thought that knowing more about the sport and some of the local competitors would make it more interesting.

I train in a beginer class twice a week for one hour each. I find it to actually be fun most of the time. My biggest challenge is my age. I just turned 53 last week and I have not participated in any organized sports since grade school.

I find that to compete with 20 year olds (even in a friendly, beginner class) I need to rely on my brain more than my braun. 
I also need some sport specific training for strength and endurance.
I have been searching the web for several weeks and have tried a few websites, but have not gotten any hits so far.

Anyway, I have commited myself to a year of training in BJJ and will check this site periodically to see if any of the answers I seek are there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome Rich!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Aug 19, 2006)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, if you use the search feature in the blue menu bar across the page, you should be able to find lots of stuff on improving your endurance for sparring and other MA activities.  Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings from Ohio and welcome..FINALLY someone that's my age..i was begining to feel old...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome fellow hoosier!!

And Drac, you are old.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting 
Terry


----------



## Drac (Aug 19, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> And Drac, you are old


 
Well THAT was hurtful..1.000 is NOT that old...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 19, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Well THAT was hurtful..1.000 is NOT that old...


Sorry, I just count anyone who was around when Constantinople fell as old.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have!  There are quite a few people here that can help you out! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I'd look up information on Matt Furey's combat conditioning...it's easy to begin and helped me out tremendously.  Good Luck! (not a paid endorsment)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Sounds like you have found something you really enjoy training. Post any questions you may have. I'm sure you will find areas where you will have answers too. 

There are lots of helpful people and great information on the board. Happy Posting!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, Rich. Welcome to MT.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome! I take BJJ in Terre Haute.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT Rich.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome Rich!

I think it's great that you're getting into the sport.  I'm a little younger (44), but sure hope I can still be in it like you when I'm in my 50's...and 60s too!

Again, welcome


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome Richg! :wavey:


----------

